# I hate fishing



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

so i finally decided to try the draw bridge area in milton after hearing (i swear) that it was a good spot. umm...current too strong, thunder, rain, more current, headache, hungry, rain, hungry, no bites, no fish, hungry...and wet:thumbdown:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Sounds like you hate weather, not fishing. Haha


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sound like my wife.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Sound like my wife.


LMAO!! Daaaaaang!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol, what I really hate is coming home with no freakin fish, which happens a LOT, stupid fish


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Beats the hell out of sitting on the couch.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

It's tough to fish on an empty stomach. You should've tied up at the boardwalk and cruised on over to one of the local cafes on foot. At least you wouldn't have been hungry any more...


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

sure said:


> so i finally decided to try the draw bridge area in milton after hearing (i swear) that it was a good spot. umm...current too strong, thunder, rain, more current, headache, hungry, rain, hungry, no bites, no fish, hungry...and wet:thumbdown:


The draw bridge in Milton is a very good spot. (in the winter time!)


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

If you have a kayak I would try to go south of the Bagdad boat ramp (shellpile) and go into the basin right before the interstate bridge. There is very little current and lot's of baitfish. The water is shallow and I have caught reds, specks, bass and 1 huge Black drum in there. The river at the drawbridge is deeeeeep. The current is strong and the only fish there are Stripers, if you catch them at just the right time. Good luck next time out.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

reelthrill said:


> The draw bridge in Milton is a very good spot. (in the winter time!)


:wallbash:


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I hate fishing too! It is catching that I really enjoy.


----------

